# Engine code numbers



## Duckodb (Jul 10, 2014)

I wonder if anybody here can tell me for sure what these 2 engines are by these numbers I got off the right front side of the blocks? vf040851040 and vf053530130


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Any idea of year or other info?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

